# Northern Texas Panhandle Camping



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We want to venture into northern Texas from Colorado over Memorial Day Weekend 2005. Looking at Reserve America, the closest Texas State Park is Palo Duro Canyon State Park between Amarillo and Lubbock. Just looking at the information presented on Reserve America, there appears to be LOTS to do. On the map I see little icons for horseback riding, bike trails, hiking trails, ampitheater, on-site grocery, picnic sites, shower facilities, and all this along a river (or is that a stream?







)

Anyway, has anyone camped in this area of Texas and can offer other suggestions? We need to stay in northern Texas since we want to travel only one day.

Thanks, Randy

Palo Duro Canyon State Park









Caprock Canyons & Trailway look like another nice campground in northern Texas


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I may have answered my own question on the beauty of this area:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/park/paloduro/

Anyone been through there?

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

I've lived in West Texas for over 20 years and have never seen the Canyon! It looks pretty awesome.

Hmmmmmmmm, maybe my wife and grandkids can join you that weekend. It's only about a 5 1/2 hour drive from here, I think. I'll check it out with the better half and see what she thinks. (I know who the boss is).









Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

That would be GREAT, Mark. Would love to attend 2 Outbacker Rallys this year. The time to travel there from Castle Rock, CO is questionable, though. According to MapQuest, from Castle Rock, CO to Canyon, TX 79015 returns a distance of 429 miles and 8 hour travel time. From Castle Rock to Santa Fe, NM MapQuest returns 365 miles and 5 1/2 hours travel time.

429 minus 365 puts Canyon, TX just 64 miles further than traveling to Santa Fe, but 2 1/2 hours more travel time? I wonder if MQ considers the 212 miles on US 87 will be slower going than I-25.

I think I can make it to Canyon, TX in 7 hours, which is a perfect day's drive.

One thing to note...on Reserve America it appears you cannot book a specific site. It says you will be assigned a site upon arrival. Never encountered that before, and would make it a challenge to get sites together.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

How far away could they be? There's only a limited number of hook-up sites available, anyway, right?

BTW, how old are your kids? My granddaughter is 6 (7 in July); grandson will be 4 early on in May.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

There are 78 electric / water sites at Palo Duro. It looks like three separate areas comprise these sites (Hackberry, Sagebrush, and Mesquite).

I have three kids: daughter 11, son 8, daughter 6 (in June).

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Mark,

I found this site as well: http://www.palodurocanyon.com/

Randy


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Castle Rock:
The TX state parks don't allow you to book a specific site. It is first come, first pick. However, if you end up meeting someone there who arrives before you do, they will allow the first one there to get side by side sites. Palo Duro is awesome. You will love it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Just reserved our site for Palo Duro for Memorial Day weekend! I PMd you about our arrival.

See ya there.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sounds good Mark. That will be a QUICK trip for you! I got more information from a Palo Duro Representative:

Thank you for your questions. The weather is nice in May and June. Temperatures range from 60 at night to 100 in the day time. These are extremes. May and June are not very wet on average. As for sites we have three loops with camper hook-ups. Sagebrush is the newest loop. It has the newest restrooms. It is very open and is near the Pioneer Amphitheater. The second loop is Hackberry. Hackberry has many trees and is not as spread out. The last loop is Mesquite. Mesquite is very open and is at the back of the park. Mesquite and Hackberry generally have a mixture of tents and RV's. Sagebrush is mainly requested by RV campers. For reservations call 512-389-8900. Make the reservations under one name. This will allow us to do everything possible to put your group in sites near one another. The reservation center sends the park the information on incoming campers. We use the information to get large groups together. For sites that are not blocked for large groups it is first come first serve. If the site you want is open we will put you in it. A site is open if it has not been paid for. A site is not necessarily open if there is no camper parked in it. We look forward to your visit.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Just a "heads up" regarding Palo Duro Canyon. See the 2005 Trailer Life Directory, page 1377. Under the Palo Duro Canyon heading there's a comment "1 mi - 10% Grade Down to Campsites." And I imagine that also means 1 mi - 10% Grade Up from Campsites." Don't know if this will cause you a problem but something I saw when I was looking for a Panhandle location.

Also, see the Palo Duro RV Park ad on the same page. "... & avoid the "steep climb" into & out of Palo Duro Canyon."

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks Jim. Wow...10%. That should be interesting. Only 1 mile thank goodness.
I guess if you are going to camp in the "Grand Canyon of Texas" you are likely to encounter some hills to climb.

Randy


----------

